

Ask HN: What happened to hnwatcher.com? - nodesocket

I miss the e-mail notifications on replies of my HN posts.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnwatcher.com&#x2F;
======
dangrossman
[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/) does the same thing

------
julien421
We are on it. Should be back soon. Sry about this.

